# A soldiers friend



## Ravage (Jan 11, 2008)

> Sgt. 1st Class Boe, a therapeutic dog being used in Iraq to help Soldiers relieve stress, sits in the 1st Brigade Combat Team, 101st Airborne Division Operations Center, Jan. 10.



Awww makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 11, 2008)

Reminds me of C co's dog... Charlie:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is that a Bayonet? lol


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 11, 2008)

Irish_Army01 said:


> Is that a Bayonet? lol


 

lol yeah.....


----------



## ROS (Jan 11, 2008)

Wish I could train my dog to use a bayonet.


----------



## Scotth (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't know what made me laugh harder.  The bayonet or the beret.  Glad that dog ain't no dirty leg:)


----------



## tova (Jan 14, 2008)

Ravage said:


>



beautiful animal :)


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 14, 2008)

That my friends is my old brigade... /puffs up chest.. fills with pride/

The bastogne bulldogs used to have a reall bulldog named Bastogne, that always slept in the Bd and BN areas.

He never shit or pissed inside, always found a bush or 2LT outside to relieve himself on.... GREAT dog.


Man I miss my friends


----------



## Ravage (Jun 17, 2008)

> Staff Sergeant Brutis, a military working dog, waits patiently for the beginning of a reenlistment ceremony held at Forward Operating Base Hammer, June 9.
> Photographer: Pfc. Michael Schuch : 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division Public Affairs)









> Staff Sergeant Robert Springmann, and Sgt. 1st Class Freida, a specialized search dog, recite the Oath of Enlistment during a reenlistment ceremony at Forward Operating Base Hammer, June 9.
> Photographer: Pfc. Michael Schuch : 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division Public Affairs)









> Captain Stephen Johnson, commander of Headquarters Company, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division, shakes the paw of Sgt. 1st Class Freida, a specialized search dog, after a reenlistment ceremony held at Forward Operating Base Hammer, June 9.
> Photographer: Pfc. Michael Schuch : 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 1st Armored Division Public Affairs)


----------



## digrar (Jun 17, 2008)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Reminds me of C co's dog... Charlie:



I raise you a Lab with a M79... ;)
Tracking dog with the Royal Australian Regiment in Viet Nam.




By digrar


----------



## 104TN (Jun 17, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Awww makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside



Kind of surprising. They wouldn't let Bastogne (the Brigade's American Bulldog) go over the first or second go 'round. Wonder if he's still around.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2008)

> U.S. Army Pfc. Jennifer Myrick, from Acworth, Ga., pets Dingo the dog at Camp As Sayliyah, Qatar, Aug 2. The world-traveling canine is becoming an icon for pet care and adoption. “Dingo is amazing,” said Myrick. “Animals are a big part of my life. I have a dog and four cats; all are adopted. I miss my pets more than anything. You can talk to your family on the phone but not your pets.”
> (Photographer: Dustin Senger : Area Support Group Qatar Public Affairs Office)


----------

